# AGR valve starting problem on Fiat Ducato ??



## Shockingdog (Jan 21, 2013)

Can any member please help.When tying to start my 2008 Ducato the engine will not rev up but will only tick over.it does not matter if you press the accelerator right down.However after waiting for a few minuets it gradually starts to rev up.All the time quite a lot of black smoke comes from the exhaust. This problem only seems to occur on starting up after runs of say 250-300 miles.Someone has suggested it may be the AGR valve. ??  I have also been informed that if it is the AGR valve it can be disconnected without any real harm to the running of the engine ?? Finally were is the AGR valve situated in the engine bay. Any help would be appreciated.Thank you.


----------



## bob72 (Jan 21, 2013)

Do you mean the EGR valve?  I had a similar issue with my ducato, but it mysteriously fixed itself (touch wood)

Afaik, the valves can be removed and blanked off on some engines but it's probably worth seeking a good mechanics advice about it


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hi Shockingdog
Has the engine management light come on ?
also what engine size is it ?


----------



## Shockingdog (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Wilthebeast
engine size is 2.3 When ignition on all lights go out !!! Sorry about slow reply but dodgy WiFi where I am located at moment. Any ideas on the problem would be of help.







wilthebeast said:


> Hi Shockingdog
> Has the engine management light come on ?
> also what engine size is it ?


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi Shockingdog
Is the engine management light on when the engine is running ?


----------



## dave docwra (Jan 22, 2013)

Mass air flow meter can cause that problem you have described, best to get it scanned.

Dave..


----------



## witzend (Jan 22, 2013)

Located underneath at the rear of engine mine gave a couple of warnings before giving up completely when it finally packed up I wished I changed it the first time and never saw the immissons light at any time


----------



## Shockingdog (Jan 23, 2013)

Will check this out as soon as pos and let you know.




wilthebeast said:


> Hi Shockingdog
> Is the engine management light on when the engine is running ?


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 23, 2013)

mine stuck and cut the engine out it restarted but with the light on limped into a petrol station thinking might be a bit of crap in the filter when i restarted after filling no problem anywhere ,
 when i got back checked with the garage i had my remap done with they identified it as a fault on that valve and recommended using an additive in the fuel tank every 6 months epecially "he said" if you usually fill up at supermarket 's as there fuel has a higher percentage of bio mix


----------



## Shockingdog (Jan 24, 2013)

wilthebeast said:


> Hi Shockingdog
> Is the engine management light on when the engine is running ?



Hi wil
No lights showing when engine running.I now think the problem is related to the outside temperature.
The engine started to day with no problem.Outside temp is 18-20c at the moment.when I had the trouble it was in the mornings when it was only just above freezing.So I guess it's something like a pre heater problem related to the injectors ?
Thanks again
Don


----------



## ellisboy (Jan 24, 2013)

My Brother has the same problem on an 07 plate Fiat,its due to be repaired in the next few days,I'll let you know what it is.


----------



## Shockingdog (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Ellisboy,
Any news on how your Brothers problem turned out when the garage looked at it??




QUOTE=ellisboy;279041]My Brother has the same problem on an 07 plate Fiat,its due to be repaired in the next few days,I'll let you know what it is.[/QUOTE]


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello
Is it possible you have put Bio diesel in
I did this by mistake in Austria and had the same symptoms you describe. By the time I got to the Dolomites I had to call Adac out and the mechanic insisted I had put Bio diesel in. I got the impression he had seen it dozens of times . He put a bottle of fuel additive in and it ran OK. I had the fuel filter replaced but it took 2 or 3  tank refils to cure it completely. The fuel system warning light would also come on intermittently.
2009 2.3  130 Multijet

Blue Skies


----------

